# First pourover



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Done my first pour over/drip this morning in my porcelain dripper from Coffee Bean Shop. All I can say... Fairly easy and tasted awesome!









15g just over medium grind; 230 ml water.

Resulted in roughly 200ml out and in the cup. Tasted so much nicer and stronger than the aeropress with 18g! Need to try a non-inverted aeropress as I'm finding that much of the grinds are staying at the top (plunger side) of it as I'm pushing the water through the grinds so missing much of the extraction. Just seems and looks very week side-by-side.

What is the difference between a porcelain 3 hole dripper and the Hario V60's? Are they the same thing?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

With the aeropress have you trying shaking it/spinning it to create a vortex before inverting..I do this and end up with zero grind sticking to the punger and a nice dome of grinds for the water to flow through


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

pour over wise, there are three variations I've tried. The standard Melita style filter paper has a flat bottom, with two holes in the dripper. These tend to be quite unreliable, because they are not symmetrical - looking side on, you have a triangle from one side, a truncated triangle from the other.

the V60 is a plain cone (with the filters being triangular), with the tip cut off. It's got spiralling ridges on the inside. The extraction is a lot more reliable.

the kalita wave is a more truncated cone, with three holes in the base. The filters are flat bottomed, a bit like cupcake or muffin cases







the wave is forgiving and reliable.

of the three, I'd recommend either the V60 or Wave.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't say the coffee floating at the top of the AeroPress is a fault of your technique. It's simply how the AeroPress works. Coffee grinds float. You get your coffee extracted while it's brewing (initial coffee wetting and then steeping) you don't have to actually push the water through the grinds to get great coffee out. You're simply filtering it by pushing it through the filter. As long as your coffee has had enough contact with the water while you're doing the stirring etc it'll be fine.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmmmm not sure why it seems pretty weak then. Might try grinding a little finer for my next brew.

I'm beginning to think I'm trying to bite off a bit too much at the moment. I really should try and get one technique mastered before moving on to the next! Lol


----------



## Malala (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't want too much equipment at work as, being a shift worker, we hot desk and have lockers so just brought my Aeropress in to as a multi purpose brewing tool.


----------

